# Why would you do this?



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Two bathrooms sharing a wall. Use one sink, fill the other. Nice.
There's so much crap in the way of turning it that I don't even know what to do. Waiting for the plumber now. Bored.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Easy Gibson said:


> Two bathrooms sharing a wall. Use one sink, fill the other. Nice.
> 
> There's so much crap in the way of turning it that I don't even know what to do. Waiting for the plumber now. Bored.



See that on a lot of houses here.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

That's so stupid. 
Here's the whole thing.










If you just turn that stupid tee 90 south you're golden. Each sink would drain independently without me having to keep a spackle bucket under it until the new vanity is in.
Can I just sick a fernco cap on the stub for the time being?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have stuck caps on them before. I normally modify them at the hub and put new pvc in.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fernco or even a test plug but you want to make sure that baby is TIGHT. I'd leave a bucket under it at night to feel safe.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I have stuck caps on them before. I normally modify them at the hub and put new pvc in.


I'd love to replace all the dumbness in this room but the budget is tight and the stupidity is plentiful!


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> Two bathrooms sharing a wall. Use one sink, fill the other. Nice.
> There's so much crap in the way of turning it that I don't even know what to do. Waiting for the plumber now. Bored.


You are new at this aren't you? If the other bath is still being used what good would turning the tee do? Most likely that pipe has only a 1/2" opening at 60 years old and probably needs to be replaced.
There are thousands of those around here, if the drain is clear the water will not go in the other sink. 

Just remove the adapter and put a plug in.

If those are brass supply lines, don't go anywhere near them without a plumber nearby. They have a tendency to snap just past the fittings.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Easy Gibson said:


> I'd love to replace all the dumbness in this room but the budget is tight and the stupidity is plentiful!


That is sig line worthy right there!:thumbup:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

rrk said:


> You are new at this aren't you? If the other bath is still being used what good would turning the tee do? Most likely that pipe has only a 1/2" opening at 60 years old and probably needs to be replaced.
> There are thousands of those around here, if the drain is clear the water will not go in the other sink.
> 
> Just remove the adapter and put a plug in.
> ...


Newish I guess. I've never seen a shared tee that was horizontal. That makes zero sense to me. Why wouldn't you install it vertically then pipe it over to the stack with a90? That way the one drain isn't beholden to the other.

I must be missing something.

Warren, the struggle is real.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

Iam no plumber but here goes. Cut the old close to the stack. Then a no hub,1 1/2 pvc and a wye. The rest would be 90's and 45's. Thats gotta be better than whats there now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Plumber came by and agreed with all of you that this is very common for the time period. He then agreed with me that it's stupid and assured me that it's against code to do new work like that.

I feel better.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> Plumber came by and agreed with all of you that this is very common for the time period. He then agreed with me that it's stupid and assured me that it's against code to do new work like that.
> 
> I feel better.


Easy,

Next time leave the tailpiece attached to the trap (or put a new one there for the time being.) Water will not come out of the top if the open end is higher.

Another thing to do, while you're actually putting it back together is to go to the other bathroom and put a piece of blue tape over the faucet. That says "hands-off" for now.

Edit: my other suggestion would be to wrap a piece of tape over those open angle stops (or put 3/8 compression caps) to keep debris out of them. That will save a lot of aggravation on these jobs. If you forget, just turn them on briefly to clear them, but less messy to cover them.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I tried leaving the old trap on, but the other sink must be a bit higher. Still leaked when you used the other one. The spackle bucket solution worked fine until I put a cap on it.

I like the thoroughness of covering the valves. I always stuff towels in traps and drains but never thought to cover the little guys. If it makes you feel any better they're getting nipped off and replaced with copper stubs for a clean vanity install. It makes me feel better at least.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I know it's a done deal now, but I think you could have rotated the trap 180 degrees so the bend goes up then back down. It would give you a couple inches.
Temporarily


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Too risky.

Fernco cap took care of it real good.

After I put the rock up the homeowner came to look and said, "Why does the wall say 'REPLACE CAP' in giant letters?"

Sometimes I leave notes for future me on drywall.


----------



## PerfectCntng (Jan 13, 2015)

Man, can somebody find the genius who did this job (the first time). No worries I'm sure he's out of work already !! Lol.


----------

